# Help! Need a recipe for Rice "Krispie” squares without marshmallows



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi ! I am looking for a recipe for Rice "Krispie" squares without marshmallows.
I just bought an organic fruit juice sweetend rice cereal from Barbara's Bakery because my son is always asking for Rice Krispie squares. It would seem a shame to add marshmallos, but how do you get the rice to stick without them? I tried once and it did not stick.It was just fell apart.
Can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I know there is a recipe in Christina Pirello's Cooking the Whole Foods Way for something like that. She uses brown rice syrup and almond butter in the recipe, but I can't remember what else. I don't have the actual cookbook - I just borrowed it from a friend a long time ago and made a few copies of things to try. They were pretty tasty, but definitely not like the refined white sugar version









I might be able to find the copy tomorrow if someone else hasn't helped out by then.

I am also curious about other ways to make them!


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

I've used peanut butter before, I thought it was great.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I think I've seen more natural versions of Marshmallow fluff that will work. Nut butters work well too... as does brown rice syrup.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Motheringme and Umsami,
I tried using peanut butter and rice syrup and when I tried to cut squares it all fell apart.Can you remember just exactly how you made them? Artimus if you find your recipe please let me know? I have a boy waiting for them! All the kids in his school bring the regular ones along with a lot of juck food and I don't want to deprive him to omuch!
Thanks again!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

FWIW, There is some kind of puffed rice granola bar type thing at Whole Foods that reminds me of rice krispie treats. It's the brand with the rainforest animals on the box.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's one... http://www.recipezaar.com/128860


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jalilah* 
Motheringme and Umsami,
I tried using peanut butter and rice syrup and when I tried to cut squares it all fell apart.

It helps alot to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnysideup* 
Here's one... http://www.recipezaar.com/128860

I was going to post the same recipe.







I've seen that recipe in quite a few different places.

Here's another one that uses more peanut butter http://healthycooking.suite101.com/a..._crispy_treats


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
I will try those!


----------



## christacular (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.pakupaku.info/sweets/pean...e_crispy.shtml

you can replace the brown sugar with any dry sweetener and the corn syrup with any liquid sweetener and the pb with any nut butter.

these are supremely good.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey mama I am still looking for that recipe I have







I had no idea how many recipes I had stashed away







: Three giant *stuffed* manila folders







Anyway, this gives me an excuse to weed through this stuff - I am sure there are some I don't need and others I'd like to try, so I'll post if I find it!


----------



## mllrym (Feb 1, 2007)

I noticed that my almond butter krispies were to soft and fell apart so, I added wheat germ and flax seed meal to them and it seems hold shape a bit better (and there was a bit of nutrition in the snack too!)


----------



## christacular (Aug 10, 2006)

part of what holds the rice crispy squares together is the act of making the sugar into a candy by cooking it to a certain stage with syrup before adding the cereal. that's what gets them to hold their shape. if i was trying to be healthier i would use a raw caw sugar like turbinado or sucanat for the dry sweetener and maple syrup/brown rice syrup/agave syrup for the liquid. using just one or the other won't result in the texture you're looking for, it's the combination of the two that does it.


----------

